# [SOLVED] Unidentified program



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

This unidentified program shows up in my task scheduler. Is this part of an update or is it some kind of invasive allowance when I conduct a specific operation? :-

(C904C594-F406-48C8-A3F2-FE3132F51714)

Hoping someone knows and that it's an OK instructive program.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Unidentified program*

You could check recent Windows updates to see if it matches anything.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Hello trevheik

When having a look at the task it should say what it is set to do when it runs inside the tab *Actions*

What is listed inside there?


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Thank you for helping out.
There is no *Actions *column. There is nothing under the *Locations* column but it does say when the task is created or modified under the *Triggers* column. There is nothing under the *Next run time* column. There are no other columns.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Unidentified program*

The first entry in my Win 8 task scheduler has a similar number and reference to pcalua.exe, which is the Program Compatibility Assistant that runs when it detects a program that has a compatibility problem. In my case it was to run TaxAct, which is the free tax preparation software made available by the US government. If there is nothing under Actions then nothing is running under the task -- it might have been something that Windows ran for a program that you have now uninstalled or for something that only ran once, like an update or application install.


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Thanks MPR. Hopefully "Go The Power" will come back with something before I take the thread off. I feel you are correct however.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Hellop trevheik

Please download Autoruns from Here

Once downloaded open *Autoruns* click on *File* -> *Save* -> Save the type as a *.txt document* and upload the report to your next post


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Thanks "Go TP". I will be interstate until Wednesday of next week and will follow your instructions then. 
Yes, I know it holds the problem in an active state but I just can't help it.
Trev


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Go TP. 
This report does not seem to show the problem program. Neve4rtheless, I would greatly appreciate your comments. Trev

"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" "" "" "" "16/06/2014 07:29"

+ "Adobe ARM" "Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager" "Adobe Systems Incorporated" "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\adobearm.exe" "22/11/2013 02:56"

+ "AVP" "Kaspersky Anti-Virus" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\runner_avp.exe" "12/09/2012 01:06"

+ "BingDesktop" "Bing Desktop Application" "Microsoft Corp." "c:\program files\microsoft\bingdesktop\bingdesktop.exe" "01/11/2013 15:31"

+ "CanonQuickMenu" "Canon Quick Menu" "CANON INC." "c:\program files\canon\quick menu\cnqmmain.exe" "03/04/2012 13:34"

+ "DelaypluginInstall" "" "" "c:\programdata\wondershare\video converter ultimate\delayplugini.exe" "07/05/2014 12:43"

+ "LanguageShortcut" "Language Application" "" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\language\language.exe" "06/12/2006 00:54"

+ "LGODDFU" "" "BL" "c:\program files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" "26/02/2007 11:40"

+ "NeroFilterCheck" "NeroCheck" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\lib\nerocheck.exe" "16/02/2007 00:36"

+ "NvBackend" "NVIDIA Update Backend" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\program files\nvidia corporation\update core\nvbackend.exe" "04/03/2014 21:01"

+ "Nvtmru" "NVIDIA NvTmru Application" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvidia update core\nvtmru.exe" "17/10/2013 14:23"

+ "RemoteControl" "PowerDVD RC Service" "Cyberlink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\pdvdserv.exe" "06/12/2006 20:27"

+ "SDTray" "Spybot - Search & Destroy tray access" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdtray.exe" "25/07/2013 19:19"

+ "ShadowPlay" "NVIDIA Capture Server Proxy" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\nvspcap.dll" "17/10/2013 14:27"

+ "SunJavaUpdateSched" "Java(TM) Update Scheduler" "Oracle Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe" "13/03/2013 01:32"

+ "Wondershare Helper Compact.exe" "Wondershare Studio" "Wondershare" "c:\program files\common files\wondershare\wondershare helper compact\wshelper.exe" "09/07/2014 14:03"

"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:06"

+ "Canon LBP3000 Status Window.lnk" "Canon Advanced Printing Technology Printer Status Window Launcher" "CANON INC." "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\cnab3lak.exe" "11/10/2012 14:21"

+ "Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk" "Logitech Desktop Messenger" "Logitech Inc." "c:\program files\logitech\desktop messenger\8876480\program\logitechdesktopmessenger.exe" "14/11/2006 10:30"

+ "PHOTOfunSTUDIO 8.0 LE.lnk" "AutoStartService" "Panasonic Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\panasonic\photofunstudio autostart\autostartupservice.exe" "04/11/2011 12:32"

+ "Wireless Connection Manager.lnk" "D-Link WLAN Application" "D-Link Corp." "c:\program files\d-link\dwa-131\wirelesscm.exe" "23/10/2012 22:19"

"C:\Users\Trevor\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup" "" "" "" "27/05/2014 13:32"

+ "Send to OneNote.lnk" "Send to OneNote Tool" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\root\office15\onenotem.exe" "28/05/2014 16:37"

"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "Google Chrome" "Google Chrome Installer" "Google Inc." "c:\program files\google\chrome\application\36.0.1985.125\installer\chrmstp.exe" "15/07/2014 16:43"

+ "Microsoft Windows" "Windows Mail" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows mail\winmail.exe" "22/08/2013 13:13"

+ "Themes Setup" "" "" "File not found: /UserInstall" ""

+ "Windows Desktop Update" "" "" "File not found: U" ""

"HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" "" "" "" "06/05/2014 17:34"

+ "GarminExpressTrayApp" "Express Tray" "Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries" "c:\program files\garmin\express tray\expresstray.exe" "02/07/2014 03:01"

+ "iMesh" "" "" "File not found: C:\Program Files\iMesh Applications\iMesh\iMesh.exe" ""

+ "Skype" "Skype " "Skype Technologies S.A." "c:\program files\skype\phone\skype.exe" "01/03/2013 22:12"

"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Protocols\Filter" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "text/xml" "Microsoft Office XML MIME Filter" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\office14\msoxmlmf.dll" "31/10/2012 14:32"

"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Protocols\Handler" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "bwfile-8876480" "Logitech Desktop Messenger" "Logitech Inc." "c:\program files\logitech\desktop messenger\8876480\program\gaplugprotocol-8876480.dll" "14/11/2006 10:30"

+ "livecall" "Windows Live Messenger Protocol Handler Module" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\messenger\msgrapp.dll" "01/04/2014 14:26"

+ "ms-help" "Microsoft® Help Data Services Module" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\help\hxds.dll" "07/11/2012 20:30"

+ "msnim" "Windows Live Messenger Protocol Handler Module" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\messenger\msgrapp.dll" "01/04/2014 14:26"

+ "mso-offdap" "Microsoft Office XP Web Components" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web components\10\owc10.dll" "15/05/2009 12:43"

+ "mso-offdap11" "Microsoft Office Web Components 2003" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web components\11\owc11.dll" "25/03/2009 10:45"

+ "osf" "Microsoft Office 2013 component" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\root\office15\msosb.dll" "20/05/2014 18:19"

+ "skype4com" "Skype for COM API" "Skype Technologies" "c:\program files\common files\skype\skype4com.dll" "26/02/2013 20:25"

+ "wlmailhtml" "Windows Live Mail" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\mail\mailcomm.dll" "01/04/2014 14:24"

+ "wlpg" "Photo Gallery Album Download Protocol Handler" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\albumdownloadprotocolhandler.dll" "01/04/2014 14:28"

"HKCU\Software\Classes\*\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:00"

+ " SkyDriveEx" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\*\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "25/07/2014 14:30"

+ "Kaspersky Anti-Virus" "Windows Shell Extension" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\shellex.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "NBShellHook Class" "Nero BackItUp" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero backitup\nbshell.dll" "15/09/2007 06:02"

+ "SDECon32" "Windows Explorer context menu integration" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdecon32.dll" "16/05/2013 18:55"

+ "WondershareVideoConverterFileOpreation" "" "" "c:\windows\system32\wscm32.dll" "02/08/2013 15:56"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Drive\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "Kaspersky Anti-Virus" "Windows Shell Extension" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\shellex.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

"HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:00"

+ " SkyDriveEx" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "Kaspersky Anti-Virus" "Windows Shell Extension" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\shellex.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

"HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\Background\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:00"

+ " SkyDriveEx" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\Background\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "NvCplDesktopContext" "NVIDIA Display Shell Extension" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\nvshext.dll" "04/03/2014 22:19"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\Shellex\ColumnHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:02"

+ "PDF Shell Extension" "PDF Shell Extension" "Adobe Systems, Inc." "c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\pdfshell.dll" "11/05/2013 19:34"

+ "{C52AF81D-F7A0-4AAB-8E87-F80A60CCD396}" "" "Apache Software Foundation" "c:\program files\openoffice 4\program\shlxthdl\shlxthdl.dll" "16/07/2013 23:28"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:02"

+ "Kaspersky Anti-Virus" "Windows Shell Extension" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\shellex.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "NBShellHook Class" "Nero BackItUp" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero backitup\nbshell.dll" "15/09/2007 06:02"

+ "SDECon32" "Windows Explorer context menu integration" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdecon32.dll" "16/05/2013 18:55"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\ShellEx\DragDropHandlers" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 10:02"

+ "NBShellHook" "Nero BackItUp" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero backitup\nbshell.dll" "15/09/2007 06:02"

"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers" "" "" "" "02/08/2014 14:28"

+ " SkyDrive1" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

+ " SkyDrive2" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

+ " SkyDrive3" "Microsoft SkyDrive Shell Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\17.0.4023.1211\skydriveshell.dll" "12/12/2013 09:47"

"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects" "" "" "" "02/08/2014 14:28"

+ "Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO" "Easy-WebPrint EX" "CANON INC." "c:\program files\canon\easy-webprint ex\ewpexbho.dll" "24/01/2014 18:15"

+ "Content Blocker Plugin" "Content Blocker Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\contentblocker\ie_content_blocker_plugin.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "Google Toolbar Helper" "Google Toolbar" "Google Inc." "c:\program files\google\google toolbar\googletoolbar_32.dll" "12/03/2014 03:43"

+ "Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper" "Java(TM) Platform SE binary" "Oracle Corporation" "c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll" "22/06/2013 06:51"

+ "Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper" "Java(TM) Platform SE binary" "Oracle Corporation" "c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll" "22/06/2013 06:50"

+ "Safe Money Plugin" "Safe Money Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\onlinebanking\online_banking_bho.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "URL Advisor Plugin" "URL Advisor Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\urladvisor\klwtbbho.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "Virtual Keyboard Plugin" "Virtual Keyboard Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\virtualkeyboard\ie_virtual_keyboard_plugin.dll" "13/05/2014 22:27"

"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar" "" "" "" "11/07/2014 12:10"

+ "Canon Easy-WebPrint EX" "Easy-WebPrint EX" "CANON INC." "c:\program files\canon\easy-webprint ex\ewpexhlp.dll" "24/01/2014 18:15"

+ "Google Toolbar" "Google Toolbar" "Google Inc." "c:\program files\google\google toolbar\googletoolbar_32.dll" "12/03/2014 03:43"

"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions" "" "" "" "11/07/2014 12:10"

+ "&Blog This in Windows Live Writer" "Windows Live Writer Blog This Extension" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\writer\writerbrowserextension.dll" "01/04/2014 14:28"

+ "OneNote Lin&ked Notes" "Microsoft OneNote Internet Explorer Add-in" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\root\office15\onbttnielinkednotes.dll" "03/06/2014 16:46"

+ "Se&nd to OneNote" "Microsoft OneNote Internet Explorer Add-in" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\root\office15\onbttnie.dll" "03/06/2014 16:56"

+ "URLs check" "URL Advisor Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\urladvisor\klwtbbho.dll" "07/12/2013 00:08"

+ "Virtual Keyboard" "Virtual Keyboard Plugin" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\ieext\virtualkeyboard\ie_virtual_keyboard_plugin.dll" "13/05/2014 22:27"

"Task Scheduler" "" "" "" ""

+ "\DriverTuner Startup" "DriverTuner" "LionSea" "c:\program files\drivertuner\drivertuner.exe" "21/06/2013 15:53"

X "\DriverUpdate Startup" "" "" "File not found: C:\Program Files\DriverUpdate\DriverUpdate.exe" ""

+ "\Microsoft Office 15 Sync Maintenance for TREVANDHEIKE-Trevor TrevandHeike" "Microsoft Office Document Cache" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\root\office15\msosync.exe" "03/06/2014 16:44"

+ "\Microsoft OneDrive Auto Update Task-S-1-5-21-1547161642-261903793-725345543-1003" "Microsoft OneDrive" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\users\trevor\appdata\local\microsoft\skydrive\skydrive.exe" "12/12/2013 09:47"

+ "\Microsoft\Office\Office Automatic Updates" "Microsoft Office Click-to-Run Client" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\clientx86\officec2rclient.exe" "10/06/2014 16:45"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE\Extractor Definitions Update Task" "Windows Live Social Object Extractor Engine" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\soxe\wlsoxe.dll" "01/04/2014 14:28"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\NetTrace\GatherNetworkInfo" "" "" "c:\windows\system32\gathernetworkinfo.vbs" "19/07/2013 01:53"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Cache Maintenance" "Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\mpcmdrun.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Cleanup" "Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\mpcmdrun.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Scheduled Scan" "Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\mpcmdrun.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Verification" "Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\mpcmdrun.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Media Sharing\UpdateLibrary" "Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service Configuration Application" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows media player\wmpnscfg.exe" "22/08/2013 13:49"

X "\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup\AutomaticBackup" "" "" "File not found: sdengin2.dll" ""

+ "\Safer-Networking\Spybot - Search and Destroy\Refresh immunization" "Pro-active browser protection" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdimmunize.exe" "16/05/2013 18:57"

+ "\Safer-Networking\Spybot - Search and Destroy\Scan the system" "Malware Scanner" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdscan.exe" "16/05/2013 18:58"

"HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "AdobeARMservice" "Adobe Acrobat Updater keeps your Adobe software up to date." "Adobe Systems Incorporated" "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\armsvc.exe" "22/11/2013 02:55"

+ "AVP" "Provides computer protection against viruses, dangerous software, network attacks, internet fraud and spam." "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\program files\kaspersky lab\kaspersky internet security 2013\avp.exe" "08/10/2013 05:01"

+ "BingDesktopUpdate" "Bing Desktop Update Service" "Microsoft Corp." "c:\program files\microsoft\bingdesktop\bingdesktopupdater.exe" "01/11/2013 15:32"

+ "ClickToRunSvc" "Manages resource coordination, background streaming, and system integration of Microsoft Office products and their related updates. This service is required to run during the use of any Microsoft Office program, during initial streaming installation and all subsequent updates." "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft office 15\clientx86\officeclicktorun.exe" "19/07/2014 16:14"

+ "Garmin Core Update Service" "Keeps the software and content on your Garmin devices and the Garmin software on your PC up to date." "Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries" "c:\program files\garmin\core update service\garmin.cartography.mapupdate.coreservice.exe" "02/07/2014 03:01"

+ "gupdate" "Keeps your Google software up to date. If this service is disabled or stopped, your Google software will not be kept up to date, meaning security vulnerabilities that may arise cannot be fixed and features may not work. This service uninstalls itself when there is no Google software using it." "Google Inc." "c:\program files\google\update\googleupdate.exe" "16/02/2012 12:43"

+ "gupdatem" "Keeps your Google software up to date. If this service is disabled or stopped, your Google software will not be kept up to date, meaning security vulnerabilities that may arise cannot be fixed and features may not work. This service uninstalls itself when there is no Google software using it." "Google Inc." "c:\program files\google\update\googleupdate.exe" "16/02/2012 12:43"

+ "gusvc" "Google Updater keeps your Google software up to date. If Google Updater Service is disabled or stopped, your Google software will not be kept up to date, meaning that security vulnerabilities that may arise cannot be fixed and features may not work." "Google" "c:\program files\google\common\google updater\googleupdaterservice.exe" "03/03/2012 07:13"

+ "MozillaMaintenance" "" "Mozilla Foundation" "c:\program files\mozilla maintenance service\maintenanceservice.exe" "10/06/2014 18:33"

+ "NBService" "Nero BackItUp Service is responsible to control all jobs created using Nero BackItUp. These jobs can create backups of selected files/folders/partitions or complete hard disk to hard disk, network drive, disc or FTP." "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero backitup\nbservice.exe" "15/09/2007 06:02"

+ "NMIndexingService" "Nero Home" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\lib\nmindexingservice.exe" "27/06/2007 22:50"

+ "NvStreamSvc" "Service for SHIELD Streaming" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvstreamsrv\nvstreamsvc.exe" "18/10/2013 10:55"

+ "nvsvc" "Provides system and desktop level support to the NVIDIA display driver" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe" "04/03/2014 22:19"

+ "nvUpdatusService" "NVIDIA Settings Update Manager service, used to check new updates from NVIDIA server." "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvidia update core\daemonu.exe" "17/10/2013 14:25"

+ "ose" "Saves installation files used for updates and repairs and is required for the downloading of Setup updates and Watson error reports." "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\source engine\ose.exe" "07/11/2012 20:37"

+ "osppsvc" "Office Software Protection Platform Service (unlocalized description)" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\officesoftwareprotectionplatform\osppsvc.exe" "12/08/2009 11:49"

+ "RichVideo" "RichVideo Module" "" "c:\program files\cyberlink\shared files\richvideo.exe" "25/04/2007 20:07"

+ "SDScannerService" "Offers malware scanning services to Spybot-S&D modules" "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdfssvc.exe" "16/05/2013 18:56"

+ "SDUpdateService" "Downloads Spybot updates and installs them." "Safer-Networking Ltd." "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdupdsvc.exe" "16/05/2013 18:56"

+ "SDWSCService" "Integrates Spybot into the Windows Security Center." "Safer-Networking Ltd."  "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy 2\sdwscsvc.exe" "15/05/2013 21:21"

+ "SkypeUpdate" "Enables the detection, download and installation of updates for Skype." "Skype Technologies" "c:\program files\skype\updater\updater.exe" "01/03/2013 22:11"

+ "Stereo Service" "Provides system support for NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D driver" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvscpapisvr.exe" "04/03/2014 21:29"

+ "WdNisSvc" "Helps guard against intrusion attempts targeting known and newly discovered vulnerabilities in network protocols" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\nissrv.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "WinDefend" "Helps protect users from malware and other potentially unwanted software" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows defender\msmpeng.exe" "22/03/2014 03:30"

+ "WlanWpsSvc" "WlanSvc Application" "" "c:\program files\d-link\dwa-131\wlanwpssvc.exe" "26/06/2008 21:09"

+ "WMPNetworkSvc" "Shares Windows Media Player libraries with other networked players and media devices using Universal Plug and Play" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe" "22/02/2014 19:36"

+ "WSWNA3100" "Wifi Service" "" "c:\program files\netgear\wna3100\wifisvc.exe" "12/01/2010 13:11"

"HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services" "" "" "" "05/05/2014 09:51"

+ "3ware" "LSI 3ware SCSI Storport Driver" "LSI" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\3ware.sys" "12/04/2013 08:49"

+ "ADP80XX" "PMC-Sierra Storport Driver For SPC8x6G SAS/SATA controller" "PMC-Sierra" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\adp80xx.sys" "13/07/2013 07:47"

+ "amdsata" "AHCI 1.3 Device Driver" "Advanced Micro Devices" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys" "09/07/2013 08:54"

+ "amdsbs" "AMD Technology AHCI Compatible Controller Driver for Windows family" "AMD Technologies Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys" "12/12/2012 07:23"

+ "amdxata" "Storage Filter Driver" "Advanced Micro Devices" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys" "09/07/2013 08:50"

+ "arcsas" "Adaptec SAS RAID WS03 Driver" "PMC-Sierra, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys" "09/07/2013 10:51"

+ "bcmfn2" "BCM Function 2 Device Driver"  "Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmfn2.sys" "03/08/2013 09:59"

+ "GPIO" "Intel(R) Atom(TM) Processor GPIO Controller Driver" "Intel Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaiogpio.sys" "21/06/2013 16:53"

+ "HpSAMD" "Smart Array SAS/SATA Controller Media Driver" "Hewlett-Packard Company" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\hpsamd.sys" "27/03/2013 07:37"

+ "iaioi2c" "Intel(R) Atom(TM) Processor I2C Controller Driver" "Intel Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaioi2c.sys" "20/06/2013 18:33"

+ "iaStorAV" "Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver (inbox) - x86" "Intel Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\iastorav.sys" "01/08/2013 10:00"

+ "iaStorV" "Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver - ia32" "Intel Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys" "12/04/2011 04:46"

+ "kl1" "Kaspersky Unified Driver" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\kl1.sys" "18/10/2013 19:18"

+ "klelam" "Kaspersky Lab Real Time Protection Component" "Kaspersky Lab" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klelam.sys" "24/07/2012 19:00"

+ "KLIF" "Kaspersky Lab Interceptor and Filter" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klif.sys" "29/04/2014 21:45"

+ "KLIM6" "@oem13.inf,%KLIM6_Desc%;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS 6 Filter" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klim6.sys" "11/07/2013 17:53"

+ "klkbdflt" "Kaspersky Lab Keyboard Class Filter" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klkbdflt.sys" "08/08/2013 23:08"

+ "klmouflt" "Kaspersky Lab Mouse Class Filter" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klmouflt.sys" "08/08/2013 23:08"

+ "klwfp" "Network filtering component" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\klwfp.sys" "27/02/2013 18:48"

+ "kneps" "KNEPS Power" "Kaspersky Lab ZAO" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\kneps.sys" "05/03/2013 19:08"

+ "LSI_SAS" "LSI Fusion-MPT SAS Driver (StorPort)" "LSI Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys" "29/03/2013 03:47"

+ "LSI_SAS2" "LSI SAS Gen2 Driver (StorPort)" "LSI Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys"  "29/03/2013 03:51"

+ "LSI_SAS3" "LSI SAS Gen3 Driver (StorPort)" "LSI Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas3.sys" "16/03/2013 09:38"

+ "LSI_SSS" "LSI SSS PCIe/Flash Driver (StorPort)" "LSI Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sss.sys" "16/03/2013 09:40"

+ "massfilter_hs" "ZTE HandSet CDROM Filter" "ZTE Incorporated" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\massfilter_hs.sys" "03/02/2009 18:56"

+ "megasas" "MEGASAS RAID Controller Driver for Windows" "LSI Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys" "24/07/2013 07:08"

+ "megasr" "LSI MegaRAID Software RAID Driver" "LSI Corporation, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\megasr.sys" "04/06/2013 08:01"

+ "MTsensor" "ATK0110 ACPI Utility" "" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\asacpi.sys" "01/11/2012 11:47"

+ "mvumis" "Marvell Flash Controller Driver" "Marvell Semiconductor, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\mvumis.sys" "21/03/2013 03:15"

+ "NPF" "npf.sys (NT5/6 x86) Kernel Driver" "CACE Technologies, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys" "21/10/2009 03:57"

+ "nvlddmkm" "NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 335.23 " "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys" "04/03/2014 21:03"

+ "NVNET" "NVIDIA MCP Networking Function Driver." "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvmf6232.sys" "21/04/2011 08:49"

+ "nvraid" "NVIDIA® nForce(TM) RAID Driver" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys" "13/09/2011 10:02"

+ "nvstor" "NVIDIA® nForce(TM) Sata Performance Driver" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys" "13/09/2011 09:22"

+ "nvvad_WaveExtensible" "NVIDIA Virtual Audio Driver" "NVIDIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvvad32v.sys" "28/09/2013 06:25"

+ "RtlWlanu" "Realtek WLAN USB NDIS Driver" "Realtek Semiconductor Corporation " "c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtwlanu.sys" "01/08/2012 19:41"

+ "ScFBPNT3" "" "" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\scfbpnt3.sys" "31/05/2000 16:22"

+ "SCMNdisP" "@oem33.inf,%SCMNDISP_Desc%;General NDIS Protocol Driver" "Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\scmndisp.sys" "17/01/2007 19:25"

+ "secdrv" "Macrovision SECURITY Driver" "Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys" "13/09/2006 23:18"

+ "SiSRaid2" "SiS RAID Stor Miniport Driver" "Silicon Integrated Systems Corp." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys" "25/09/2008 04:19"

+ "SiSRaid4" "SiS AHCI Stor-Miniport Driver" "Silicon Integrated Systems" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys" "02/10/2008 07:52"

+ "stexstor" "Promise SuperTrak EX Series Driver for Windows x86" "Promise Technology, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys" "27/11/2012 10:03"

+ "SWDUMon" "Driver Update Installer Monitor" "" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\swdumon.sys" "23/06/2013 06:11"

+ "viaide" "VIA Generic PCI IDE Bus Driver" "VIA Technologies, Inc." "c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys" "22/08/2013 14:11"

+ "vsmraid" "VIA RAID DRIVER FOR X86-32" "VIA Technologies Inc.,Ltd" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys" "24/01/2013 06:34"

+ "VSTXRAID" "VIA StorX RAID Controller Driver" "VIA Corporation" "c:\windows\system32\drivers\vstxraid.sys" "22/01/2013 05:00"

"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32" "" "" "" "27/05/2014 13:30"

+ "msacm.l3acm" "MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM" "Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS" "c:\windows\system32\l3codeca.acm" "22/08/2013 14:03"

+ "vidc.cvid" "Cinepak® Codec" "Radius Inc." "c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll" "22/08/2013 14:03"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11d0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance" "" "" "" "27/07/2014 11:15"

+ "Audio Destination" "WAVDest Filter (Sample)" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\google\google earth\client\wavdest.ax" "08/10/2013 05:33"

+ "Canon DES Resizer SaveMode" "CanonDESResizer" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canondesresizer.ax" "08/02/2007 17:52"

+ "Canon G.726 Decoder" "Canon G.726 Decoder" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\g726decoder\canong726decoder.ax" "28/01/2005 14:18"

+ "Canon Image Rotation Filter 1.1" "Canon Image Rotation Filter " "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\mdp\canonrotatefilter.dll" "06/09/2007 17:57"

+ "Canon MDP Motion-JPEG Decoder" "Canon MDP Motion-JPEG Decoder Filter" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\mdp\canonmdpmjpegdecoder.ax" "28/03/2007 15:50"

+ "Canon Motion-JPEG Decoder" "Canon Motion-JPEG Decoder Filter" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canonmjpegdecoder.ax" "16/03/2007 09:52"

+ "Canon Motion-JPEG Encoder" "Motion-JPEG Encoder Filter" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canonmjpegencoder.ax" "13/09/2006 11:22"

+ "Canon Resizer" "CanonResizer" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canonresizer.ax" "13/09/2006 15:16"

+ "Canon Text Source Filter" "Canon Text Source Filter" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canontextsourcefilter.ax" "25/06/2007 15:37"

+ "Canon WAV Dest" "CanonWavDest" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canonwavdest.ax" "13/09/2006 15:34"

+ "Canon-Actual-Data-Length-Setter" "CanonActualDataLengthSetter" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\zoombrowser ex\program\canonactualdatalengthsetter.ax" "13/09/2006 15:13"

+ "Capture File Writer" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer" "CLAudCM" "Cyberlink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\claudcm.ax" "25/05/2005 17:57"

+ "CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP)" "CyberLink Audio Decoder Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\claud.ax" "16/02/2007 18:17"

+ "CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7)" "CyberLink Audio Decoder Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claud.ax" "27/06/2007 18:48"

+ "CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7)" "CyberLink Audio Effect Filter" "CyberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudfx.ax" "11/05/2007 23:36"

+ "CyberLink Audio Resampler" "CLAuRsmpl.ax" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppaursmpl.ax" "06/09/2006 01:49"

+ "CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7)" "CLAudSpa.ax" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudspa.ax" "24/09/2004 21:08"

+ "CyberLink Audio Wizard" "CyberLink Audio Wizard Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudwizard.ax" "30/05/2007 19:46"

+ "CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7)" "CyberLink AudioCD Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudiocd.ax" "17/08/2006 12:04"

+ "CyberLink Demultiplexer" "MPEG-2 Dempltiplexer" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdemuxer.ax" "22/09/2005 19:59"

+ "CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP)" "MPEG-2 Dempltiplexer" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\cldemuxer.ax" "13/09/2006 22:50"

+ "CyberLink Demux (PDVD7)" "MPEG-2 Dempltiplexer" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\navfilter\cldemuxer.ax" "28/09/2006 20:23"

+ "CyberLink DV Buffer" "DV dump Filter" "CyberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdvdump.ax" "11/01/2002 19:00"

+ "CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7)" "CyberLink DVD Navigation Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\navfilter\clnavx.ax" "12/07/2007 17:10"

+ "CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source)" "CES Kernel" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\cledtkrn.dll" "08/03/2006 22:02"

+ "CyberLink Frame Parser" "CLFParser" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\clfparser.ax" "16/06/2006 13:10"

+ "CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7)" "CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\videofilter\clline21.ax" "02/04/2007 13:14"

+ "CyberLink Load Image Filter" "CLImage" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\shared files\climage.ax" "08/09/2005 00:52"

+ "CyberLink MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clsplter.ax" "23/06/2007 01:18"

+ "CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7)" "CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\navfilter\clm4splt.ax" "29/08/2006 19:02"

+ "CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7)" "CLStream" "CyberLink"  "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clstream(pushmode).ax" "27/04/2006 23:05"

+ "Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter" "CLScnDt" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppscndt.ax" "13/08/2003 17:36"

+ "CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7)" "Cyberlink Streaming Source Filter(Scramble)" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clstream.ax" "02/05/2007 16:12"

+ "Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter" "Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter" "Cyberlink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\clsubpic.ax" "29/07/2004 01:09"

+ "Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7)" "CLSubTitle.ax" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\videofilter\clsubtitle.ax" "04/04/2005 17:48"

+ "CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7)" "CLAuTS.ax" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\clauts.ax" "23/06/2007 13:28"

+ "Cyberlink TS Information" "CLTSInfo" "Cyberlink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\pptsinfo.ax" "05/05/2005 22:18"

+ "CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7)" "CyberLink Video/SP Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\videofilter\clvsd.ax" "18/07/2007 19:41"

+ "CyberLink Video/SP Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork)" "CyberLink Video/SP Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clvsd.ax" "13/09/2006 15:50"

+ "DV Scenes" "DV-Timecode based Scenechange Detection" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero vision\nvdv.dll" "02/11/2006 23:59"

+ "DV Source Filter" "DV-Timecode based Scenechange Detection" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero vision\nvdv.dll" "02/11/2006 23:59"

+ "HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter" "MPV Playback Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\hmnavigator.ax" "01/12/2006 01:57"

+ "HighMAT/MPV Navigation Client Filter" "MPV Playback Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\hmnavigator.ax" "01/12/2006 01:57"

+ "MPEG-2 PSI Reader Filter" "Mpeg2PsiReader" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\mpeg2psireader.ax" "27/04/2007 21:05"

+ "MPEG-2 Stream Reader Filter" "Mpeg2StreamReader" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\mpeg2streamreader.ax" "30/01/2007 23:23"

+ "Nero Audible Decoder" "Nero Audible Decoder" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neaudible.ax" "25/06/2007 23:15"

+ "Nero Audio CD Filter" "Nero Audio CD Source Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neaudcd.ax" "03/04/2007 00:25"

+ "Nero Audio CD Navigator" "Nero Audio CD Source Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neaudcd.ax" "03/04/2007 00:25"

+ "Nero Audio Source" "Nero Library" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax" "25/06/2007 22:12"

+ "Nero Audio Stream Renderer" "Nero Library" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax" "25/06/2007 22:12"

+ "Nero Audio Stream Renderer" "Nero Library" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax" "25/06/2007 22:12"

+ "Nero AV Synchronizer" "Audio/Video Synchronizer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neavsync.ax" "25/06/2007 22:19"

+ "Nero Deinterlace" "Deinterlacing Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nedeinterlace.ax" "25/06/2007 22:30"

+ "Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder" "AAC LC/HE Audio Encoder" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendaud.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital AVC File Writer" "NeroDigital File Format Muxer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendmux.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital AVC Muxer" "NeroDigital File Format Muxer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendmux.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer" "NeroDigital File Format Muxer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendmux.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc" "NeroDigital File Format Muxer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendmux.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital AVC Video Enc" "MPEG4 and H.264 (AVC) Video Encoder" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nendvid.ax" "25/06/2007 22:32"

+ "Nero Digital Parser" "NeroDigital / mp4 / avi / mov parser" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\ndparser.ax"  "25/06/2007 22:23"

+ "Nero DV Splitter" "DV Splitter Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nedvsplitter.ax" "25/06/2007 22:58"

+ "Nero ES Video Reader" "NeroDigital / mp4 / avi / mov parser" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\ndparser.ax" "25/06/2007 22:23"

+ "Nero File Source" "Nero SVCD source filter" "Nero AG " "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nefilesrc.ax" "25/06/2007 22:10"

+ "Nero File Source (Async.)" "Nero Home" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nefilesourceasync.ax" "30/05/2007 19:50"

+ "Nero File Source / Splitter" "Push Mode VOB Source Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nefsource.ax" "25/06/2007 22:58"

+ "Nero FLV Splitter" "Nero FLV Splitter Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neflvsplitter.ax" "25/06/2007 22:31"

+ "Nero Format Converter"  "Frame rate / Color space converter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neroformatconv.ax" "25/06/2007 22:24"

+ "Nero Frame Capture" "Direct Show frame grabber filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\necapture.ax" "25/06/2007 22:23"

+ "Nero FTC" "Frame Time Corrector Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neftc.ax" "25/03/2006 01:28"

+ "Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder" "Graphics Decoder Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nebdgraphic.ax" "25/06/2007 23:00"

+ "Nero MP3 Encoder" "MP3 Encoding Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nemp3encoder.ax" "25/06/2007 23:18"

+ "Nero MP4 Splitter" "MP4 Splitter Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nemp4splitter.ax" "25/06/2007 23:01"

+ "Nero Mpeg2 Encoder" "MPEG 1/2 encoder filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevcr.ax" "25/06/2007 22:11"

+ "Nero Ogg Splitter" "Ogg Splitter Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neoggsplitter.ax" "25/06/2007 23:01"

+ "Nero Overlay Mixer" "Overlay Mixer Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neoverlaymixer.ax" "25/06/2007 22:59"

+ "Nero Photo Source" "Nero Home" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nephotosource.ax" "30/05/2007 19:48"

+ "Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder" "Graphics Decoder Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nebdgraphic.ax" "25/06/2007 23:00"

+ "Nero PS Muxer" "" "" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nepsmuxer.ax" "25/06/2007 22:58"

+ "Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder" "QuickTime(tm) Decoder Wrapper" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neqtdec.ax" "25/06/2007 22:29"

+ "Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder" "QuickTime(tm) Decoder Wrapper" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neqtdec.ax" "25/06/2007 22:29"

+ "Nero Resize" "Resizing Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neresize.ax" "25/06/2007 22:30"

+ "Nero Sample Queue" "Sample Queue Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesamplequeue.ax" "06/05/2006 00:10"

+ "Nero Scene Change Detector" "Scene Change Detector" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nescenedetector.ax" "25/06/2007 22:10"

+ "Nero Scene Change Detector" "Scene Change Detector" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nescenedetector.ax" "25/06/2007 22:10"

+ "Nero Sound Processor" "Nero Sound Processor" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesoundproc.ax" "25/06/2007 23:16"

+ "Nero Splitter" "Splitter Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesplitter.ax" "25/06/2007 22:58"

+ "Nero Stream Buffer Sink" "Nero Stream Buffer Engine" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesbe.ax" "25/06/2007 23:00"

+ "Nero Stream Buffer Source" "Nero Stream Buffer Engine" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesbe.ax" "25/06/2007 23:00"

+ "Nero Stream Control" "Transport Stream Controller Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nestreamcontrol.ax" "24/02/2006 20:09"

+ "Nero Subpicture Decoder" "Nero Subpicture Decoder" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesubpicture.ax" "25/06/2007 22:29"

+ "Nero Subtitle" "Subtitle Mixer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesubtitle.ax" "25/06/2007 22:31"

+ "Nero Thumbnail Decoder" "Thumbnail Decoder Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nebdthumbnail.ax" "25/06/2007 23:01"

+ "Nero Vcd Navigator" "Nero Vcd Navigator Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevcd.ax" "25/06/2007 22:59"

+ "Nero Video Analyzer" "Nero Video Analyzer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevideoanalyzer.ax" "25/06/2007 22:30"

+ "Nero Video Processor" "Resize / Deinterlace / Color Correction / Film Effect / Frame Capture Filter" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerovideoproc.ax" "25/06/2007 22:24"

+ "Nero Video Renderer" "Nero Video Renderer" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevideorenderer.ax" "25/06/2007 22:28"

+ "Nero Video Source" "Nero Library" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax" "25/06/2007 22:12"

+ "NeSoundSwitch" "Nero Sound Switcher" "Nero AG" "c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nesoundswitch.ax" "25/06/2007 22:22"

+ "PowerProducer Double Tee" "Cyberlink Double Tee Filter" "CtberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdoubletee.ax" "24/12/2001 19:12"

+ "PP Audio Decoder" "CyberLink Audio Decoder Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\claud.ax" "03/10/2006 21:32"

+ "PP Audio Effect" "CyberLink Audio Effect Filter" "CyberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\claudfx.ax" "23/12/2004 13:16"

+ "PP Audio Encoder" "CyberLink Audio Encoder Filter" "Cyberlink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppaudenc.ax" "17/11/2005 01:13"

+ "PP Audio Noise Reduction (CES)" "CLAuNR" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\claunrwrapper.ax" "15/02/2006 21:44"

+ "PP Byte Counter" "PP Byte Counter" "CyberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppbytecounter.ax" "24/12/2001 19:25"

+ "PP DDR" "PP DDR" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\pprender.ax" "26/02/2003 13:42"

+ "PP Dump Dispatch Filter" "Cyberlink File Dump Dispatch Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdumpdispatch.ax" "12/12/2003 17:01"

+ "PP Dump Filter" "Cyberlink File Dump Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdump.ax" "22/09/2003 20:29"

+ "PP DV Buffer" "CLDVBuffer Filter" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdvbuffer.ax" "10/04/2006 22:47"

+ "PP DV Dump Filter" "DV dump Filter" "CyberLink Corporation" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdvdump.ax" "11/01/2002 19:00"

+ "PP DV Reader Filter" "DVMultReader Filter" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdvmrd.ax" "21/09/2003 22:51"

+ "PP DV TCR" "DVTCR" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppdvtcr.ax" "10/05/2006 23:19"

+ "PP File Reader (Async.)" "Cyberlink MPEG File Reader" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppreader.ax" "12/08/2003 23:29"

+ "PP Gate Filter" "CLGate" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppgate.ax" "09/08/2001 23:41"

+ "PP IDM" "idmf" "Cyberlink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppidmf.ax" "10/03/2006 01:29"

+ "PP M2V Writer" "CLM2VWriter" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppm2vwriter.ax" "23/01/2006 19:09"

+ "PP MPEG Muxer" "MpgMux" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppmpgmux.ax" "20/04/2006 15:30"

+ "PP MPEG Video Encoder" "CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder " "CyberLink Corp. " "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppvidenc.ax" "14/03/2006 22:22"

+ "PP MPEG-1 Splitter" "CyberLink MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppm1splter.ax" "19/01/2006 15:58"

+ "PP MPEG-2 Splitter" "CyberLink MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppm2splter.ax" "19/01/2006 15:58"

+ "PP PCM Wrapper" "PP PCM Wrapper" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\pppcmenc.ax" "21/03/2002 15:54"

+ "PP Snapshot Filter" "CLSnapShot Filter" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppsnapshot.ax" "27/05/2001 22:53"

+ "PP SnapShotTIP Filter" "CLSShot" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppsshot.ax" "05/07/2005 18:47"

+ "PP TimeStretch Filter (CES)" "CLAuTS.ax" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\clauts.ax" "13/10/2004 00:32"

+ "PP TL MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink MPEG Splitter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\pptlmsplter.ax" "04/05/2006 23:59"

+ "PP Video Decoder" "CyberLink Video/SP Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppgenericvsd.ax" "13/09/2006 15:50"

+ "PP Video Effect" "CLVidFx" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppvidfx.ax" "29/11/2005 16:49"

+ "PP Video Regulator" "CyberLink Video Regulator" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppresample.ax" "18/06/2002 13:32"

+ "PP Video Regulator" "CLRGL" "Cyberlink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\clrgl.ax" "28/09/2005 20:42"

+ "PP Video Stabilizer" "CLVideoDeShaking" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\clvideostabilizer.ax" "17/10/2005 16:28"

+ "PP WAV Dest" "CLWavDest" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppwavdest.ax" "16/05/2002 19:20"

+ "PP YUY2 Deinterlace" "DitlYuY2" "CyberLink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppditlyuy2.ax" "03/03/2003 22:52"

+ "PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling" "SubYUY2 Filter" "CyberLink Corp." "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\ppsubyuy2.ax" "01/03/2003 00:30"

+ "psWav Dest" "Canon Utilities Support Library" "Canon Inc." "c:\program files\canon\camerawindow\mycamera\pswavdes.ax" "04/09/2006 20:39"

+ "Record Queue" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "Time Regulator" "TimeRegulator" "cyberlink" "c:\program files\cyberlink\powerproducer\avi_audtr.ax" "15/03/2004 13:30"

+ "WM VIH2 Fix" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "WMT DV Extract Filter" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "WMT Sample Info Filter" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "WMT Switch Filter" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "WMT Virtual Renderer" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

+ "WMT Virtual Source" "Photo Gallery Video Acquisition Filters" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\wlxvafilt.dll" "01/04/2014 14:27"

"HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{7ED96837-96F0-4812-B211-F13C24117ED3}\Instance" "" "" "" "27/07/2014 11:15"

+ "{5FDD51E2-A9D0-44CE-8C8D-162BA0C591A0}" "Microsoft Camera Codec Pack" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\microsoft camera codec pack\microsoftrawcodec.dll" "01/11/2013 16:36"

"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify" "" "" "" "06/08/2014 07:59"

+ "SDWinLogon" "" "" "File not found: SDWinLogon.dll" ""

"HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors" "" "" "" "25/07/2014 13:27"

+ "Canon BJ Language Monitor MG5400 series" "IJ Language Monitor" "CANON INC." "c:\windows\system32\cnmlmbb.dll" "14/04/2012 02:22"

+ "Canon BJ Language Monitor MG5400 series XPS" "IJ Language Monitor" "CANON INC." "c:\windows\system32\cnmxlmbb.dll" "14/04/2012 02:22"

+ "Canon BJNP Port" "Canon IJ Network 32bit comm Module" "CANON INC." "c:\windows\system32\cnmnppm.dll" "28/03/2012 18:00"


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Hello,

if the task is empty and has no triggers or actions it sounds like it is just a left over.

if you double click on the task and click on the tab History does anything show?


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

No nothing. It shows History (disabled) as the folder heading.
I think I'll leave it as it seems harmless enough, agree?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unidentified program*

Yea I agree, it doesn't look like its doing anything, just a remanent of a old task


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Unidentified program*

thanks GTP


----------

